# Let's Play: Hatoful Boyfriend - Emo Avian Edition



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

So I just bought this game and I don't really know what it is.  It seems to be some kind of pigeon dating sim.  I thought it might be fun if we played through it together.

Here's the title screen:







This first post is really testing how this works.  I played about ten minutes last night so I will get on with it once i work out the best way to do it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

Hmmm, resizing the picture doesn't seem to affect it on the screen.  Maybe it auto-fits it, cos it looks OK on my phone.  Anyway.  Onwards!


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

We are human, everybody else in the school is some kind of bird.  Staff, students, everybody.  I'm not sure why.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

The first bird we meet is Ryouta.  I turned on the "human portraits" option to get the full emo effect.  Apparently he can be a little mischievous but is responsible and kind.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

And here's our teacher Kazuyaki.  He's just fallen asleep in the classroom.  He teaches Maths and Physics.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

This game is weird.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

There is student who doesn't want to introduce himself as he "doesn't talk to commoners". We will meet him in a minute.  Here we are arguing why he needs to, with the (sleeping) teacher.






I don't even know what's going on.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

This is the stuck up so and so.  Nice plumage.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 21, 2015)

Perhaps this game was auto-generated by an algorithm?


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

We went to the library to return some books and we met our next birdie.  At last!  An Emo!  Mourning Dove indeed.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

Coming back from the library we can hear a commotion ahead.  It sounds like posh boy is arguing with somebody.  As we get closer we can see that he is shouting at his brother, who he calls a "half-breed".  His brother turns out to be "trend-setter and ladies man" Yuuya.






Hang on a minute.  I think we're a girl.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

At the end of the day we notice that our friend Ryouta is not in class.  He has gone to the infirmary as he wasn't feeling well, so we go to look for him.  When we get there the place is empty.  We notice lots and lots of drugs and wonder what they're all for.  Which is when this dude turns up:






I bet you would, you dirty old bastard.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2015)

We cast some further aspersions about the doctor (he's creepy, he can give you diseases) and ask where Ryouta is.  The doc says he's already gone home, which is strange as he didn't let you know.  But we put this to the back of our minds as we need to join some clubs.  There is a choice of track, migration, birdwatching hmm and a mysterious "other".  We decide to go for track as it's funny watching the birds hop about.

When we get there a white dove is having a tantrum about a pudding:






We ask him what the matter is but all he'll tell us is that it's something to do with the pudding.  He's threatening all sorts and eventually just leaves with us none the wiser.

And that's the end of the first day at the school.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2015)

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 23, 2015)

Have you read anything about this game or picked it at random?


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Have you read anything about this game or picked it at random?


I've seen it around and I knew it was a " pigeon dating sim"  but that's about it. Didn't know it was this odd.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> I've seen it around and I knew it was a " pigeon dating sim"  but that's about it. Didn't know it was this odd.


You have no idea...


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> You have no idea...


Oh goodie.  I'll crack on when I get a chance.


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2015)

Well this is certainly original.


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2015)

I spelled 'certainly' wrong just then and spellcheck suggested 'certifiable' instead. I should've stuck with that.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2015)

So, we go back into class on the second day.  Okosan is still banging on about how much he loves the track team, seemingly having forgotten about his pudding incident.  It turns out that Ryouta, bless him, is having to look after his mother by himself.  And we also get our first meaningful choice.  We need to choose a club or after school activity.  Here are the choices. All surprisingly normal.






Votes please.

Might be worth pointing out that fancy pants posh boy is the school president.  Okosan is, of course, on the track team - and Emo kid is in the library.   I'm guessing that's significant.


----------



## Voley (Jun 23, 2015)

Student council. Potentially strong opportunities to wreak havoc among the pigeon student body.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2015)

swappie pigeon faction ftw


----------



## sim667 (Jun 24, 2015)

Wait...... what..... this is a pigeon dating simulator, set in a school?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 24, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Wait...... what..... this is a pigeon dating simulator, set in a school?


It's far more than that...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 24, 2015)

I kind of want to play it.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 24, 2015)

WTF!?  That is excellent!


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 24, 2015)

Wtf! Gotta be said again! It's deserving ........still chuckling, presumably they didn't have to pitch this idea for funding. lol


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2015)

So, student council it is.  Subverting St Pigeonation from within.

But first, music class.  And it appears that we now have stats, like an RPG or something.  And, what's more, going to music class has meant we level up.  Hooray.






And then it's time for the student council.  When we get there we have a bit of a shock.






It's strictly business at the student council apparently.  But the only students on it are you and posh boy Sakuya.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Perhaps this game was auto-generated by an algorithm?


Monkey tennis!


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2015)

He is his usual stuck up self.  He insults the Japanese and then claims:







To be fair his name is Sakuya Le Bel Shirogane, so maybe he's right.  It fits in with him arguing with the ladies man about their parentage.  Doesn't make him any less of a twat though. 

He asks us which position we wish to take on the council (which only has us 2 on it).  I go for Treasurer so that we control the funds and can redistribute any wealth according to egalitarian communist principles.  Either he is wise to our plan or is just being a power crazy dictator but he belittles our choice and forces us to become Vice President instead.


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2015)

With that display of power over the meeting is finished and we retire home for the night.






Turns out we live in a cave.   Of course we do.

Anyway the next day is the day of the school hike.  We turn up bright eyed and bushy tailed following our night on a cold stone floor and some udon.

The whole class is on the hike, which leads us to our next choice - who to talk to?






Ryouta is your friend who looks after his mum.
Sakuya is the posh boy student president with the magnificent plumage.
San is Okosan, the athlete with the hatred of pudding 
and Kazuaki is your somnolent maths teacher.

Vote!


----------



## Voley (Jun 25, 2015)

Bastard posh boy. Make him think he's in with a chance of pigeon passion and then dump that motherfucker big time.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

Ever since I started playing this game my Steam interface is full of dating sims.  I hope it stops soon.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

So we sidle up to Sakuya.  He is his usual charming self.  Complaining about having to go for a walk.






However, by the end of the conversation we think he is making out he is angrier than he really is.  Maybe there is a chink of decency under all of that offensive bluster?

We go to a couple more classes and then it is sports day.  We have different options but I decide to go help out with the cheerleading, as Sakuya has already volunteered for that.

When we get there we discover he has hired a professional brass band, which he is conducting.  






Naturally, he forces us to play in the band.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

We have mid-term exams, which we do badly in.  And we attend some more classes.  Then one day we see a commotion outside the staff room.

Yuuya tells us that somebody called Brian Pigeon has won his 7th Pulitzer in a row.






Oooohhh.  Backstory!


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

So.  Googling Brian Pigeon gets this up: https://pigeonblog.wordpress.com/

  This game.

This is the first entry... from 2005.



> November 28, 2005. Uncategorized. 4 comments.
> 
> *Hello world*
> Welcome to the first ever online diary of a London pigeon. Well, in all fairness I come from Hayes which is not strictly speaking London. It’s close enough and, let’s face it, it’s as good as you’re gonna get coz not many of us pigeons have mastered the art of blogging! Mores the pity. You never know though, if enough of them can be arsed to read this – it might just catch on! Pigeon-friendly Cyber Caffs are, as a result, hard to come by so posting may be a little irregular (although I heard there’s quite a good one in Slough? Anyone know it? Let me know in the comments…).
> ...


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

I work in Hayes.  This is getting a bit too weird.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2015)

When we get back to the class there's a problem.  Okosan and Sakuya are fighting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2015)

This is amazing.

So I reckon a plot will emerge to do with the infirmary bird, pushing drugs to unsuspecting students, and you'll have to bring him down while saving your friends from certain doom. And then you get to make little eggs together with the bird of your choosing, if you haven't pissed them off too much in the interim.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2015)

Great thread, and one of the greatest opening paragraphs of any thread, ever  Looking forward to more!

Are you sure we're human? Would make more sense if we were birds (although I don't get the impression "making sense" was high up in the priority list). Lives in birdland, goes to bird school, sleeps in a cave, is probably gonna fuck a pigeon...sure she's not a bird!?


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Great thread, and one of the greatest opening paragraphs of any thread, ever  Looking forward to more!
> 
> Are you sure we're human? Would make more sense if we were birds (although I don't get the impression "making sense" was high up in the priority list). Lives in birdland, goes to bird school, sleeps in a cave, is probably gonna fuck a pigeon...sure she's not a bird!?


We keep getting told we're human but who knows?  Our name is Avie Ndlovu by the way.


----------



## maomao (Jun 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> We keep getting told we're human but who knows?  Our name is Avie Ndlovu by the way.


A Zulu surname meaning elephant? Your own choice or the game's?


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2015)

maomao said:


> A Zulu surname meaning elephant? Your own choice or the game's?


Mine.  It's a cheap gag.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 27, 2015)

Fucking genius. This thread. The game. tommers, this is your gift to the world. I salute you.


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2015)

I've never been on OKCupid or any of them dating sites but if I ever do I'm definitely going to set up a profile under the name HATOFUL BOYFRIEND.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2015)

The urge to buy this game is strong...

I want to play along with you and choose different options so I can see how dreadful everything turns out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 27, 2015)

Isn't it multi-player?


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

We hurry over to Ryouta, who is lying flat on his back amongst a pile of upturned desks.

Ryouta fills us in on the details:






And our response is remarkably frank:






Ryouta says he tried to intervene but Okosan used his legendary WING ATTACK to knock him down.

You hurry across to the warring pigeons.






We have to make a choice. 






You know the routine.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 28, 2015)

Having been acquainted with the core premise of this game for some time, I keep coming back to the same question. 

How can it be combined with Dwarf Fortress?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 28, 2015)

We need a sidebar with a FAQ cuz I can't remember who is who already. Is one of them the plumage dude? Make him your *enemy *


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> We need a sidebar with a FAQ cuz I can't remember who is who already. Is one of them the plumage dude? Make him your *enemy *



Portraits are at the start. 

Okosan is the one on the track team who was having a tantrum about the pudding at the start.

Sakuya is the posh boy Student President who said he was French.  He is the current target of our affections, apparently.

I will take your vote as for Okosan.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Wait...... what..... this is a pigeon dating simulator, set in a school?


So far it appears to be exactly like just about every Japanese school date sim but with people swapped for birds. Maybe is part of a comedy wave that hit Japan a few years ago where films would be played straight, but inexplicably have on character as an crab, a panda or squid or whatever. The joke being that that's the only joke, and why would anybody do that.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 28, 2015)

You can't allow pudding to be ridiculed.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

We decide to weigh in on the side of Okosan.... kind of....






Sakuya is affronted that we would take the side of a "mongrel" (his words).  Okosan doesn't stand for it.  He winds up his giga drill beak attack and...






He knocks him flying.

Puffing himself up, he boasts:






and attempts to swagger out of the room before realising break is over and class is about to start again.

Ladies and gentlemen, I think we have a new hero.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm with FridgeMagnet on this one, its all about the pudding.

E2A oh, too late. Bloody refresh 

Okosan FTW!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2015)

Just skip straight to the H scenes


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just skip straight to the H scenes



You developed this game didn't you, admit it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

The rest of the day passes without incident.  We go to gym class where Ryouta is unable to do a chin up (and we level up again).  We visit the infirmary as well but are given short shrift by Doctor Shuu (although he does offer to experiment on us).

Heading home we realise tomorrow is "Tanabata" which appears to be some kind of festival where wishes are tied to a bamboo tree.  We head over to the square and read the wishes already posted:






We make a wish to rule the world from the shadows and then our teacher,Kazuaki, appears.  He points out that the streets can be unsafe at this time for a young lady like ourselves and ask if we want to be escorted home:






Do we trust him?  He's a quail, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2015)

not enough people picking the changing room  option for one of my games


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dude, a QUAIL. You know, right?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2015)

ahh the sekai seifuku wish joke.

oldy but goody


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ahh the sekai seifuku wish joke.
> 
> oldy but goody



What's that?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 28, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So far it appears to be exactly like just about every Japanese school date sim but with people swapped for birds. Maybe is part of a comedy wave that hit Japan a few years ago where films would be played straight, but inexplicably have on character as an crab, a panda or squid or whatever. The joke being that that's the only joke, and why would anybody do that.


I'm quite stoned but I like that a lot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 28, 2015)

Go with the Quail. Never say no to an adventure.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2015)

tommers said:


> What's that?



世界征服 - Sekai Seifuku - world domination  

it being used in incongruous places like a tanabata wish or written on an ommurice is classic joke

last place i saw the exact same joke was Arakawa Under the Bridge


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2015)

We let Kazuaki walk us home.  He falls asleep repeatedly on the way but evenutally we get back.







But his intentions are entirely honourable.  We share some smalltalk about the value of having a home and he leaves me to get some sleep.






We attend another class, we get our end of semester exam results back (much better this time) and then it's the end of year and time for the Summer break.  There is just one more task to do.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2015)

so  bets on sakuya being tsundere?
ryouta is a safe choice as osananajimi
nageki is gap moe


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 28, 2015)

No spoilers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2015)

Not spoilers but educated guesses.

I don't really play dating sim and I know the genre more from the male perspective but I do read a fair bit of shoujo manga so  the patterns are somewhat famillier.

Although I must say the personality types are more like those from bishoujo games that shoujo manga.

For a quick tour of those types watch something like our an high school host club.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2015)

So we go to clean the council room with Sakuya.  He tries to boss us about as always but we stand up to him and he soon calms down.

Then the school year is over and it's time for the Summer holidays. We decide to go for a run and there is a strange montage of images.  Mostly city streets and a country temple but one of skyscrapers falling down.  Unfortunately I can't get a screenshot but it's a bit odd.

We end up a bit lost.






But we meet an "intimidating sparrow".






Her name is Azami.  She offers to take us home as she says we are a 2 hour drive away from the school.  We can't believe we ran that far but it turns out that Azami is a very cautious driver and a 2 hour drive for her isn't actually that far.  She implies that somebody close to her died and this is why she is so careful.






Wise words Azami, wise words.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2015)

We decide to get a job.  We remember a notice about a job in the cafe and head down there.

The proprietor turns out to be a parakeet.  He seems to strike a chord.






He's a bit of a smooth talker and gives us the job straight away.  However, there is a problem as Ryouta turns up.






Turns out he wants another job (he already has one) and this would fit in.  But we were there first and we don't want him to feel pitied so we decide to carry on regardless.  The owner, Kenzaburou, says he doesn't need two of us.

We start our shift and then this dude turns up.






There is some subplot going on with his Kensai accent that I don't understand but we all get on OK and sit down for some coffee.

By the end of my shift it's late.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2015)

OK.  What the actual fuck is going on here?  Punk pigeon.  






Oh for god's sake.






Twats.






I would hope so Avie.  I really would.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2015)

Just as it looks like all is lost the pigeons are knocked down and on the floor.  Our saviour turns out to be:






One of the defeated pigeons ask who she is and she says she is just a passing Takoyaki lady and kicks him in the face.






Swoon.  We offer to buy her a drink in the cafe and she says she will pop in.

We wake up the next day and it's Summer Festival.  We have to decide who to take:






Vote!  

Ryouta is your little friend, Sakuya is posh boy, Nageki is emo kid in the library, San is track team pudding boy and Kazuaki is your teacher.


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2015)

Azami-san must have seen action in Piazza San Marco. Time for a catch-up with Ryouta imo.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 30, 2015)

"Punkgeon" 

Nageki. For teh lolz


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2015)

Sad you can't take Azami.

Also, lol, I get a reference. Izumi in Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood used to beat the shit out of people and say "I'm just a simple housewife."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sad you can't take Azami.


Slow down! The rate this game is going we will be choosing colleges for their kids by Sunday


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone tried explaining this game to a normal human being that doesn't live on the internet yet? It won't go well, believe me. When you get to the bit where you say you haven't actually played it yourself, you've just been watching someone else on the 'net playing it, your audience tends to want to get you sectioned.


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyhow, new tagline time methinks.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2015)

Voley said:


> Anyone tried explaining this game to a normal human being that doesn't live on the internet yet? It won't go well, believe me. When you get to the bit where you say you haven't actually played it yourself, you've just been watching someone else on the 'net playing it, your audience tends to want to get you sectioned.


Yeah,  but who do you want to invite to the summer festival?  You can have the casting vote.  

See?  You are playing it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2015)

Take Ryouta. Hang with your little buddy


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 1, 2015)

I think we should go with Kazuaki. Fuck Ryouta, trying to steal our job


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I think we should go with Kazuaki. Fuck Ryouta, trying to steal our job


Did he?! Fuck's sake, I missed that. 

Yes, the teacher. Good call


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2015)

yay natsu matsuri.  time for food stalls, fireworks and yukata.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 1, 2015)

Voley said:


> Anyhow, new tagline time methinks.



Ahem


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2015)

I have this in my Steam basket.

I'm pressing buy.

This thread has been so inspiring.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2015)

It is installing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2015)

My name is Feathers McGee.


----------



## Voley (Jul 2, 2015)

tommers said:


> Vote!
> 
> Ryouta is your little friend, Sakuya is posh boy, Nageki is emo kid in the library, San is track team pudding boy and Kazuaki is your teacher.



Sakuya. And don't miss any opportunities to mock him for being French.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2015)

Well I got carried away, and I've seen two endings now.

You're not going to be playing this through the once.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well I got carried away, and I've seen two endings now.
> 
> You're not going to be playing this through the once.


And how many endings are there?


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

OK, I've added up the votes and despite _some_ people changing their votes there were two for Kazuaki and one for the others, so sleepy teacher it is.  But... when I go back to the screen he's disappeared.  Weird.  So I go with Sakuya instead cos I told Voley that he had the casting vote.

Sakuya is his usual charming self.







We take him to the festival and he is... unimpressed.






He get even more upset when we tell him about the food poisoning three years ago but he eventually buys a toffee apple.  Not to eat, but to mount in a case cos he likes the colour of it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> And how many endings are there?



From the looks of the Gallery and Archive, I think probably 15. Not sure.


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2015)

tommers said:
			
		

> He get even more upset when we tell him about the food poisoning three years ago but he eventually buys a toffee apple.  Not to eat, but to mount in a case cos he likes the colour of it.



Obviously.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

Meanwhile, back at the cafe, Rabu gives us a tip.






I don't know what this is about.  There's a reference to "young men from Osaka can do it too!" but I really have no clue.

We settle down for a Tonjiru with Kenzaburou. Turns out a Tonjiru is a cup of sweets or something.






He tells us that Rabu is a chauffeur who works at night, and is renowned as a careful driver.

But it is now almost the end of August and therefore the end of our time at the cafe.






Sniff.  

Rabu is also very nice to us.  But, just as we are about to leave....






Boom.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

Uhoh.  Turns out Rabu and Azami have history.

Turns out "Rabu" used to be called Blaster (remember Azami's moped?)






He was a biker gang leader.  Toughest bird on the streets.

But his biker gang also followed the traffic laws, because he had ideals.  Which explains Azami's driving speed.

And of course Azami loved him, but he ran off when she told him.  Now she complains that 6 months of tea and cake have turned him into Mister Fava Bean.  What is Mister Fava Bean?






... is Mister Fava Bean.


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2015)

Woah. Shit just got real.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

Azami starts laying into him because he's got a bit comfier around the waist.  So I decide to bring up her scooter to defuse the situation and show she still loves him






She admits that she still has feelings for him but is hurt by the way he left.

But Blaster has a surprise.  He didn't run away because he doesn't like her.






He was worried about the commitment.  Typical bloke.  His plans was to go straight, make some money and come back to her.  But he never made enough.  Anyway, this is obviously destiny and so he takes the plunge:






Azami accepts and...






Cue Eastenders music.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

We stop the credits and have a chat with Kenzaburou about the value of excitement in life.

And then a picture of Azami and Blaster with love hearts around them appears and a picture of a real life cafe comes up...


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

The story then continues with me waking up in my cave and hurrying back to school for the start of the new term but I think that was one of the endings right there so this is probably a good point to call time on the stories of japanese birds.

I hope you have enjoyed our time with them and the game is available on Steam for not much money, like £6.99 even at normal times, if you want to explore the weirdness yourself.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 4, 2015)

Before I save up to make the purchase ... do the characters move and you've taken screen shots, or are they just static screens like you've shown?


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Before I save up to make the purchase ... do the characters move and you've taken screen shots, or are they just static screens like you've shown?



They're static screens mainly.  There's no animation of the characters at all, they're just photos.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 4, 2015)

ta


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2015)

tommers said:
			
		

> The story then continues with me waking up in my cave and hurrying back to school for the start of the new term but I think that was one of the endings right there so this is probably a good point to call time on the stories of japanese birds.
> 
> I hope you have enjoyed our time with them and the game is available on Steam for not much money, like £6.99 even at normal times, if you want to explore the weirdness yourself.
> 
> Thank you for reading.



No. Thank YOU tommers. It's been a journey.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## stuff_it (Jul 5, 2015)

tommers said:


> The story then continues with me waking up in my cave and hurrying back to school for the start of the new term but I think that was one of the endings right there so this is probably a good point to call time on the stories of japanese birds.
> 
> I hope you have enjoyed our time with them and the game is available on Steam for not much money, like £6.99 even at normal times, if you want to explore the weirdness yourself.
> 
> Thank you for reading.



Appols for the rude spoiler....but...



Spoiler



That's the start of the actual game you muppet! Have you no Wikipedia!?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Appols for the rude spoiler....but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right? 



Spoiler



Look at your Archive.



I have no idea why we are spoilering this.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2015)

Man the characters are amusingly cliché. I  could almost picture Azumi squatting by her bike unkosawari style smoking a cig and glaring at people. 

Maybe even going the whole hog with fake mask and white coat


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2015)

tommers said:


> OK, I've added up the votes and despite _some_ people changing their votes there were two for Kazuaki and one for the others, so sleepy teacher it is.  But... when I go back to the screen he's disappeared.  Weird.  So I go with Sakuya instead cos I told Voley that he had the casting vote.
> 
> Sakuya is his usual charming self.
> 
> ...



given he is a dove i wonder what he thinks of the chicken scooping game behind him


----------

